# Relocation to HongKong



## emanib (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello Friends,

Recently I got an offer from HK company with 45K/month... Right now am working in India.. And am gonna stay with my mom and we are completely vegetarians.... Also, we neither drink nor go out to pubs and all the stuff... Could anyone please give me an idea if the salary would be sufficient? Also am looking for places around wan chai.... Thanks once again..

Cheers,
Vi..


----------



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

why are you taking your mum with you? It will double your expenses because you will need a 2 bedroom.

You can get a small 1 bed in wan chai for < 20k so if you dont drink you will be fine. But if you need a 2 bed I think you will struggle.

If there is no other reason other than a cultural yearning to be molly coddled by your mum I would say man up and come alone and that salary is fine. If there are other reasons then yeah you could survive but 2 bedroom rent will kill you.


----------



## emanib (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you Boroboy.... I cannot leave my mom here  so i certainly want her with me.... Also how about the security for women there?


----------



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

security is fine mate, no worries for females.

But on that salary with your mum to look after you might be better off staying in India. you should calculate your expenses and think carefully.


----------



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

also, is your mum over 60?


----------



## emanib (Oct 31, 2013)

nope she's just 54...


----------



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

I think she needs to be over 60 for you to get a dependant visa for her : Hong Kong Family Visa: Dependant Visa | 2012 Guide | GuideMeHongKong

I am not an expert tho.


----------



## silviofisher (Feb 23, 2013)

to be honest, if you don't go out to pubs or anything, you are better off staying on kowloon side or even new territories and rent is usually a bit cheaper there, even for two bedrooms. it's pretty convenient to travel to and from the hong kong island on MTR. 

i would say its pretty safe for women here in HK.


----------

